
Penn Jillette on Bob Dylan (YouTube at 36:25) Aug 2, 2016 - todd8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3JX4m4nJKw
======
todd8
This is a long interview of Penn Jillette by Nick Gillespie, the editor in
chief of Reason TV. It's actual YouTube title is "Penn Jillette on Donald
Trump, Hillary Clinton, And Why He's All in on Gary Johnson" so it's an
interview largely about the presidential race.

Skip ahead to 36 minutes and 25 seconds into the interview to hear what Penn
Jillette has to say about Bob Dylan. It's amazingly prophetic given that the
interview was on Aug 2.

~~~
i0nutzb
[http://i.imgur.com/YsbKHg1.gif](http://i.imgur.com/YsbKHg1.gif)

Joke aside, very nice interview, even I'm not an US citizen. Considering that
all political discussions (on TV) in my country are about throwing as much
shit as possible to the other side, this Penn interview feels pretty much like
poetry :)

~~~
todd8
It doesn't matter if I agree or disagree with a position taken by Penn, I
always enjoy the way he explains his thoughts. He's a very interesting person.

